
When nerds hook up with nerds... - raganwald
http://chalain.livejournal.com/72063.html
======
jrockway
Wow, random IM conversations recycling tired XKCD jokes are now front-page
news here?

~~~
eznet
Although I did find the joke funny the 1st time I read it, I too was kind of
curious about the 'first page merit' on this one... Also, and on a related
note, I have noticed that the front page content has somewhat changed over the
previous months. Used to, when hitting hn, I was greeted by pretty much 99%
programming/hacking content... not so much anymore... makes me a little sad on
the inside (still holding the knife on the outside, so I don't think sad is
whats coming across... we will say conflicted...).

